# Backup Camera...



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

I will be doing two mods to my brand new TTRS...the first will be installing the missing leather bits from the interior [i.e. centre console, door armrests and instrument cowel ]...the second will be a backup camera...that said, does anyone have any experience or recommendations that they can share with me to assist me in getting this done...

In responding, please note that i) I have the Audi RNS-E in my MY2012 TTRS and ii) I have read/seen this done in the UK but would appreciate some ideas / experience / suggestions from North America... 

Thanks,


Joel


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

What are the missing leather bits?


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> What are the missing leather bits?


Apologies, I should have specified that I live in Canada because our TTRSs have "patterned molded plastic", rather than leather, centre console, door armrests and instrument cowel...this pisses me off to end as:

1. Canadian TTSs have these pieces in leather.

2. Canadian TTRSs coast $10,000 more than American TTRSs.

3. To the best of my knowledge and research, Canada is the only country that does NOT have these pieces in leather.

I hope that helps...now, back to the backup camera...


Joel


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Seems to me that Hazzy Dayz  is the best place to get the details. The backup camera would be awesome but frankly with the sensors already factory installed, I'm not sure I could rationalize the cost ...


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

This should help... has the part numbers you need...

http://audiforum.us/threads/rear-view-camera-retrofit.11992/


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> Seems to me that Hazzy Dayz  is the best place to get the details. The backup camera would be awesome but frankly with the sensors already factory installed, I'm not sure I could rationalize the cost ...


Thanks for that but I would prefer someone who had experience in North America and, ideally, recognizing that this is wishful thinking, in Canada...



qckwitt said:


> This should help... has the part numbers you need...http://audiforum.us/threads/rear-view-camera-retrofit.11992/


Thanks, very helpful indeed...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Is the back-up camera an option on the TT's in Europe?


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Marty said:


> Is the back-up camera an option on the TT's in Europe?


Not to the best of my knowledge but, that said, there are a number of people who have fitted the R8's backup camera with ease...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Joelc said:


> Not to the best of my knowledge but, that said, there are a number of people who have fitted the R8's backup camera with ease...


Fitted to mk2 TT's with ease? Have any links to TT-specific installs?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

Joelc said:


> 3. To the best of my knowledge and research, Canada is the only country that does NOT have these pieces in leather.
> 
> I hope that helps...now, back to the backup camera...
> 
> ...


in europe the plastic pieces are standard unless you want to pay more for leather pieces, canada/us are just 2 countries where most things come bundled on the car leaving little choices for options

as for the backup camera, have one on the s4, i dont care much for it, i am perfectly fine with just the beeping, and me thinks running a cable from the rear all the way up to the front will be a pita, ripping up all that carpet, etc


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Marty said:


> Fitted to mk2 TT's with ease? Have any links to TT-specific installs?


Marty:

Please see the links provided above as well as search camera in the Audi TT-Forum at www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/ . The latter is where I got the idea...


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> in europe the plastic pieces are standard unless you want to pay more for leather pieces, canada/us are just 2 countries where most things come bundled on the car leaving little choices for options


Appreciate the clarification...like you, I will be adding [subject to finalizing the cost] the leather bits 





tdi-bart said:


> as for the backup camera, have one on the s4, i dont care much for it, i am perfectly fine with just the beeping, and me thinks running a cable from the rear all the way up to the front will be a pita, ripping up all that carpet, etc


Agreed that the installation will be a pain but, then again, as I would not be the one doing it [i.e. wish I were but I do not have the "know how"] my *real concern* is whether everything will be "perfectly re-installed"...at the moment I am doing research to determine the cost as well as see what is involved...in the meantime, I will spend the next few weeks deciding whether the "beeps" are sufficient as the last two cars I had both has cameras and I have gotten use to them...

as always, thanks for sharing,


Joel


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Joelc said:


> Marty:
> 
> Please see the links provided above as well as search camera in the Audi TT-Forum at www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/ . The latter is where I got the idea...


All the detailed installs I've seen have been on an A3, not a TT. I believe the wiring is similar, but I was more interested in an OEM-looking install on the hatch. If there was never an OEM TT camera, then I'm a little worried how integrated the camera will actually look.

Does the OEM camera and housing from the R8 mechanically fit on the TT? It's not clear from the UK forums if the TT-mounted cameras are aftermarket.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Marty said:


> All the detailed installs I've seen have been on an A3, not a TT. I believe the wiring is similar, but I was more interested in an OEM-looking install on the hatch. If there was never an OEM TT camera, then I'm a little worried how integrated the camera will actually look.
> 
> Does the OEM camera and housing from the R8 mechanically fit on the TT? It's not clear from the UK forums if the TT-mounted cameras are aftermarket.


One of the links provided above includes the use [with pictures] of the R8 setup...as far as the parts being OEM, this link claims that all parts are OEM, albeit not specifically made for the TT.


----------

